# Technicaldog



## Jerome FRAICHE (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello handlers and K9 teams. We follow working dog forum from many years in France. Already when we were military. If you agree and give us your permission here is a little information about our new company we just created !

Our movie : http://vimeo.com/115976883

Our website : www.technicaldog.com


----------



## Nick Hrycaj (Mar 30, 2014)

The micro particle system looks like what Mel English pushes as far as ordorizing watman paper. Certainly increases focus and exacting searches...


----------

